# A NEW Look: I'm shaving all of my cats fur off today!!!



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope that it is alright? He is an indoor cat and has long hair and I am just so so sick of it everywhere....Planning on leaving the fur on his head and tail but he will be hair-less everywhere else. Also, is it okay that I trimmed his whiskers? I hope so, because I already did...But my friend told me that they use those to gauge if they will be able to fit thier body through a tight hole? Who knows?

Thanks in advance to anyone who offers up information on this hairy subject. :lol:


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

You'll probably make him very unhappy and upset shaving him like that. I think it's pretty mean to shave him just because you're inconvenienced by his hair.

You should never trim his whiskers, that is how cats judge distances, and how they sense things around them. It is very uncomfortable for your cat. I can't imagine why you would have even considered cutting his whiskers, I don't see a benefit to it at all.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 17, 2005)

If the cat doesn't mind the noise the shaver makes, I see no problem doing it. You probably should have left his wiskers though.

I've seen lots of shaved cats. Some because the owners thought the cat would be more comfortable and others were because of matting.
None of the cats ever seemed to mind being shaved.
JMO.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You should never trim a cat's whiskers. Others here have already told you why.

If you are bothered by cat hair, why do you have a cat in the first place? :? Even if your cat is indoor only, the poor thing will feel cold and naked. After all, you are in Michigan, not the Bahamas!!

Think of it this way...how would you like to be forced into having your whole body shaved? Please don't answer...just think about it.

Sorry to be harsh, but this is not responsible pet ownership. I feel very sorry for your cat.


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

My daughter gave our cat a whisker "trim" (without permission I must add.) He was fine and they have grown back. I know several people who give their cats the Lion cut. They usually do it in the summer though. Let us know how your cat handled it! Did he pout?


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

It is not irresponsible to trim his hair.....

My parents have a long haired cat and he gets knots all the time. We bathe him once a month (which is much worse than getting a hair cut) and brush him all the time 

I don't see it as a huge problem as long as his head and neck hair stays and his tail....provide pictures if you can because we have thought about doing this too!


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

my friends cat, especially in the summer, his hair gets so horribly matted (despite brushing him constantly) that they end up shaving all the matted knots off. he ends up looking like a little lion, it's kind of funny.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Of course it makes sense to trim a cat with mats in their fur. I have owned long-haired cats whose fur needed regular trimming. 

Trevor doesn't mention that he is having a problem with matting; he is just sick of cat hair everywhere in his home. Shaving a cat just because it sheds is not the same as removing mats.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I suppose shaving him is OK- IF he is not too traumatized by it and the hair is left on his head, etc, and he is never let outside, and your house is warm enough.....but you should NEVER, EVER, trim a cat's whiskers!


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

lymekaps said:


> this is not responsible pet ownership. I feel very sorry for your cat.


First of all dear :roll: --I am a responsible pet owner--I think it's extremely rude of you to dare pass judgement on me like that because I asked for advice on cutting his hair... My cat has nothing but the best. Secondly, I trimmed his whiskers because they were long and straggly and quite frankly I didn't like the way they looked. And you can relax and stop feeling "sorry" for him, he is fine and very healthy and happy. 

I will be shaving him today as long as the sound of the hair clippers doesn't scare him too much. I know that I live in Michigan, but as I originally stated--he is an INDOOR cat. I'm shaving him because I don't like his fur everywhere..It's the same concept as cutting thier nails so they don't claw everything up. Grasp it. (Plus I kinda think the male cats look cute with the lions mane.) If he doesn't seem to like it, or seems cold--ofcourse I will never shave him again. 

I was simply asking for advice on others who have shaved thier own cats to see what the cat's reaction was. I do not appreciate you making it out to be some kind of abuse that it is obviously not. Thanks to everyone who provided information, I will let you know how he likes it.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey Trevor, if it's not too late, my advice would be to start off slow. Don't shave kitty bald, try using a guard on the clippers and leaving a little bit of short fur. This way, he can get used to the idea of having a lot less fur, but it will still help your shedding situation and provide the look you are going for! 
Let us see pictures.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Trevor, you didn't seem to be asking for advice. The title of your post indicated that you were already planning to do this!

Also, I felt that the fact that you waited until after trimming your cats' whiskers to ask if it was alright showed a lack of knowledge about cats. You didn't seem familiar with the basic function of cats' whiskers.

I'm not passing judgement on you as a person as I don't even know you. Nor am I insinuating that you are abusive. 

But, I do believe that as pet owners we are responsible for making informed decisions on major changes that affect our pets. For your cat's sake, please get advice from a vet before you do this.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

Not sure how to post pictures on this message board, but here is a link showing a cat with the same haircut I am giving mine:

http://www.theclonchs.com/gallery/humor/shaved_cat

When I find out how to post pictures I will show you guys my cat--I shaved a little bit off, and so far he absolutely loves it! He loves the feel of the vibrating clippers against his body!


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

If your cat doesn't hate it then I don't see the big deal. Like everyone else said - stay away from the whiskers and be careful w/ the head. My dog gets his summer shave every June and has for the past 17 years and he is okay w/ it. I don't think shaving my dog is mean or abusive. He is actually probably very happy that he gets cut because Michigan summers can be humid and hot. As I stated in another post I had a cat that had to be shaved for medical reason and he didn't seem have a problem being shaved. Just be smart about it.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

lymekaps said:


> Trevor, you didn't seem to be asking for advice. The title of your post indicated that you were already planning to do this!
> 
> Also, I felt that the fact that you waited until after trimming your cats' whiskers to ask if it was alright showed a lack of knowledge about cats. You didn't seem familiar with the basic function of cats' whiskers.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right. I'm absolutely wrong for trimming his whiskers before I researched it. Thankfully he is fine and likes having his hair cut as well. Thanks for your concern for my kitten.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

I gotta tell you...if I thought Ivan or Gaylord would tolerate it (which they absolutely WOULDN'T!!!) I would probably do it myself.


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

Ianthe said:


> I gotta tell you...if I thought Ivan or Gaylord would tolerate it (which they absolutely WOULDN'T!!!) I would probably do it myself.


I am with you on that. My cat had Fiv and FeLV, so I didn't want to do anything that may stress him. If hadn't been sick I really would have thought about it. He was so good about it and so cute looking with his big bushy head.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good luck to you and your cat, Trevor. No hard feelings, and sorry if I was harsh with my words. I care about all cats and hope yours stays happy and healthy.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I see no problem in it as long as the clippers don't scare him. I live in Michigan and have a very short haired cat, thats the way he came, and he is pretty comfortable in the house. :wink: 

I personally dislike long haired cats(and dogs) because of the extra mess , look and feel.

I want to see pictures!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Many Persian owners give their cats a lion cut every summer. It is also a good solution to excess matting. 


I hope this thread can continue with respect for other members' opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm finished and he's excited about his new look! He's been prancing around the house ever since I finshed and I don't think I've ever heard him purrr so much before. Plus he keeps going into the bathroom--wants me to turn the clippers back on and rub them against his skin, I think he loves the massaging effect they have. 

Having said that, I don't think I will ever shave him again, It took forever and the bathroom is a huge mess  

I'll post a before/after set of pictures soon!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Trevor,

Glad your haircut was a success. I feel like I still owe you an apology. I got carried away when I responded to your post. I clearly didn't understand your intent and should have asked instead of going off on a rant.  

I'm still not a fan of shaving cats, but we all have to respect each other regardless of differences in opinion.

I guess I have been a bit stressed since Snickers got sick.  Anyway, I'm sorry. I'm looking forward to seeing your cat pictures!


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

I'd not shave the cat bald. Cats can be obsessive compulsive with grooming and that tongue is quite abbrasive for bare skin. Those who have been licked by their cats know how it feels. A good haircut is not a bad idea, though. If you need to fight allergies you can go with the haircut or the bathe, whichever the cat feels more comfortable with.



Trevor said:


> Also, is it okay that I trimmed his whiskers? I hope so, because I already did...


AAAAARGH!


----------

